# help leveling my 75g



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm trying to level a 75 gal tank. The floor is carpet over particle board (I think) over concrete. Is there an easier way then getting it as close as possible and then filling it and then emptying it and fixing and repeat? 

One last thing does it have to be absolutely perfect?


----------



## SherLar (Feb 26, 2015)

It doesn't have to be ABSOLUTELY perfect Robinc, but it needs to be close, otherwise the seams may get stressed, resulting in a leak. What kind of stand will it be sitting on? If it's a wooden stand, my advice would be to cut the carpet away from the area where the stand will sit. Carpet is too soft of a surface to be perfectly level. On the other hand, tank will weigh close to 1/2 ton when filled, so it may compress the carpet enough to level itself.

Well, that was no help at all. Sorry.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

SherLar said:


> It doesn't have to be ABSOLUTELY perfect Robinc, but it needs to be close, otherwise the seams may get stressed, resulting in a leak. What kind of stand will it be sitting on? If it's a wooden stand, my advice would be to cut the carpet away from the area where the stand will sit. Carpet is too soft of a surface to be perfectly level. On the other hand, tank will weigh close to 1/2 ton when filled, so it may compress the carpet enough to level itself.
> 
> Well, that was no help at all. Sorry.


You helped. Yes, it's on a big wooden stand. This lat time we put a 36" x 3" x 3/16" piece of metal under one end. Once I finally got it filled this last time the bubble on the level (it's a 3ft level) is inside the lines but not perfectly even between the lines. In other words it's not PERFECT but it's pretty darn close. I'm going with it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Mines not even close to being level, and its a reef tank. Its about 1/4" off side to side, and its 8'. I'd not worry about it unless you are really trying to be perfect.
But if your hell bent on being perfect, then use styrofoam.
https://www.google.com/search?q=lev...v&ved=0ahUKEwja3YiF4v3JAhUByWMKHa0FCHwQsAQIPw


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Reefing Madness said:


> Mines not even close to being level, and its a reef tank. Its about 1/4" off side to side, and its 8'. I'd not worry about it unless you are really trying to be perfect.
> But if your hell bent on being perfect, then use styrofoam.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=lev...v&ved=0ahUKEwja3YiF4v3JAhUByWMKHa0FCHwQsAQIPw


Wow 1/4 inch? I kept reading about how the seams would let go if it was off level and I was scared that even a little bit would break the seals. I'm pretty sure now I'm with in the lines and feel pretty good about that. 

Thanks.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Just fill tank 1/2 way. no need to fill to the top. Shim stand (bottom of stand) to level.

Remove carpet from the area the stand sits!  You don't have the stand on the nail strip near the wall do you?


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

FishFlow said:


> Just fill tank 1/2 way. no need to fill to the top. Shim stand (bottom of stand) to level.
> 
> Remove carpet from the area the stand sits!  You don't have the stand on the nail strip near the wall do you?


I think it was on something the first time when it was closer to the wall. I moved it out and some of my back to front came in closer to level. Still had to shim it a bit though.

If I cut the carpet up my name will be mud.  I think it's all good now. It's inside the level lines....


----------

